

Ask HN: Is HN webpage's width wider than before? - shellehs

I use clearly to read comments. Today I just realized I have to scroll horizontally, and very much. It makes me to check the site's real width, seemed wider but , is it ture or just my illusion?
======
LarryMade
Might be related to that security update from Microsoft that disables OpenType
fonts [http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows_7-w...](http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/security-update-kb2753842-corrupts-
all-open-type/83e0395d-5980-44e2-ae8c-dd771c761e05)

~~~
shellehs
actually, It's on Mac not on Windows.

I measured the width of site, that is 1074 px (more | less) , at least that is
on my screen.

here is some snapshot: <http://grab.by/iq1c>

------
joshschreuder
I don't think so - HN seems to be pretty responsive when the browser is
resized anyway.

I've seen this happen if comments have an excessively long line in them, that
would cause the scroll (I think in a code block).

~~~
shellehs
maybe you are right

------
nathanpc
Looks the same for me...

